# Atomant's Next Training Phase - Volume



## AtomAnt (Dec 4, 2013)

So thinking about what I need to bring up and what has worked for me. I decided to move on to a new phase in my training. I enjoy going back and forth between volume and HIT and now if the time to incorporate some more volume and work on bringing up my lagging parts. Right now this is what I am planning on but I am also looking for feedback to improve on what I have....

Day 1: Legs 
Day 2: Chest and shoulders
Day 3: Back
Day 4: Arms
Day 5: Chest and Secondary leg session
Day 6: Back and Shoulders
Day 7: Off

Day 1: Legs
A. Seated Leg curls 4x12
B. Squats 4 sets 15, 12, 9, 6
C. Leg Press 4 sets 40, 30, 20, 10
D. Stiff legged Deadlifts 4 sets 12, 10, 8, 6
E. Leg Extensions 4x20

Day2: Chest and shoulders
A. Incline Db Bench 4 sets of 8 with partials after each set
B. Db hex Press 3 x 10 – Slow with squeeze at the top
C. Nautilus Machine Press (focusing on pec minor) 4 sets of 8 get a deep stretch and peak contractions. Last set is a drop set
D. Flat Db Fly Press 4 sets of 12 last set is a drop set
E. Ultra Wide Shoulder Press 3 sets of 15
F. Over and back Shoulder Press 4 sets of 10 (over and back = 1 rep)
G. Tri Set of side laterals + rear delt raises + front raises

Day 3: Back 
A. DB Deadstop rows: 4x10
B Stretchers: 4x12 last set is a dropset
C. Rack Deadlifts: 4 sets 10, 8, 6, 6
D1. Underhand Pulldowns 4 sets of 8 superset with
D2. Straight arm pulldown 4x12
E. Smith Machine Pause Rows 4 sets of 6 last set is a drop set

Day 4: Arms
A1. Machine curls (done 6 reps on one arm, 6 on the other then 4 and 4) 4 sets superset with
A2. Triceps rope pressdowns (deep squeeze and contraction at bottom) 4x12
B1. Hammer curls (3 second negative) 4x12 with
B2. Triceps dips 4x10
C1. Incline bench DB curls 3 x 12 with
C2. Seated rope extension (elbows tucked) 3 x 12
D1. Spider curls 3 x 12 with
D2. Overhead EZ bar triceps extensions 3 x 12
E1. BB curls 40s (do 6 reps with about your 10rep max and rest 10 seconds and keep repeating until you hit 40 reps) with
E2. Bent over triceps extensions rest-pause drop sets

Day 5: Chest with Secondary Legs add calves in * superset chest/leg when possible
A. DB Decline Bench 4 sets 15, 12, 9, 6
B. Incline BB bench 4 sets of 6 with constant tension
C. Decline Smith Bench 4 sets of 8 last set is a drop set
D. Pec Minor Dips 3 sets of 8-10 last set is a drop set
E. Leg press with High and Wide Foot Placement  12, 10, 8, 6
F. Smith Lunges 4 sets of 10
G. Hack Sissy Squats 4 sets of 12

Day 6: Back and Shoulders
A. Meadows Rows 4 sets of 6-8
B. Freemotion 1-Arm Underhand Pulldown 4 sets of 8
C1. Low Cable Rows 3 sets of 8 superset with
C2. Scapulae Lat pulldown 3 sets of 8
D. Back Hyperextensions 3x15-20 then drop weight and rep out
E1. DB Side Laterals 4 x 12 Superset with
E2. Db Overhead Press 4x10
F1. Behind the neck Smith Press 4x8 superset with
F2. DB Upright Row 4x12

Comments are greatly appreciated


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 4, 2013)

Atom! I'm fucking digging what you are starting!. Have at least 4 pro friends and probably 6-8 national buddies that just rock on the volume. 
main thing is really bget that rest and recovery/growth nitrion in copious amounts. I'm predicting a size /growth surge.. I use hit 2-3 times anually for 4-6 weeks when I get a little stale  on volume. Keep us posted . I'm really interested in your progress as I know you are very driven. Cool cool post... 
T


----------



## xmen1234 (Dec 4, 2013)

That is a lot of volume.  Shit, I'm tired just reading it.  

Looks like a well thought out plan.  Rest and recovery are key.  As long as you are progressing you are winning the battle.  Best of luck to you Atom.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 4, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Atom! I'm fucking digging what you are starting!. Have at least 4 pro friends and probably 6-8 national buddies that just rock on the volume.
> main thing is really bget that rest and recovery/growth nitrion in copious amounts. I'm predicting a size /growth surge.. I use hit 2-3 times anually for 4-6 weeks when I get a little stale  on volume. Keep us posted . I'm really interested in your progress as I know you are very driven. Cool cool post...
> T






xmen1234 said:


> That is a lot of volume.  Shit, I'm tired just reading it.
> 
> Looks like a well thought out plan.  Rest and recovery are key.  As long as you are progressing you are winning the battle.  Best of luck to you Atom.



Yes, it is a lot of volume but I've found i do have a very good recovery ability.  I am also really pounds the nutrients around training.  

Even doing HIT, I found I was recovering insanely fast and more  thn ready to hit it before the next session.  This program should really give me the deep stimulus I need.

Previously I did something similar to this and I looked incredible just on a cruise dose... and was still recovering like a machine. Now i've got a few other goodies in the mix


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Atom . Remember Cougarpro? she and her training partner 
go 26-30 sets quads and on a seperate day 20-24 sets hams .
Seems to work as she is 5 7 and super ripped at 180lbs .
I'm looking forward to this log . keep the calories up and get all the zzz you can.
T


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 5, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Atom . Remember Cougarpro? she and her training partner
> go 26-30 sets quads and on a seperate day 20-24 sets hams .
> Seems to work as she is 5 7 and super ripped at 180lbs .
> I'm looking forward to this log . keep the calories up and get all the zzz you can.
> T



I do not recall this... 

Sleep? Shit, I'm lucky to get 4 hours a night....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 6, 2013)

A shred building psyco thread!.. Atom ure a fukn mad man and thanks for this thread of great knowledge. Ill follow this bad boy for sure!


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> A shred building psyco thread!.. Atom ure a fukn mad man and thanks for this thread of great knowledge. Ill follow this bad boy for sure!



I wasn't anticipating in logging much here, but I may update things.  So I won't post specific workouts but may post things I am changing with diet, anabolics, supplements...etc.  

Could get interesting...


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 6, 2013)

Man I am interested in following your progress vs. HIT.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 6, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Man I am interested in following your progress vs. HIT.
> 
> Good luck,
> Hawk



What I like about how I have this set up is that I am not just grinding away with volume.  There is a lot of intensity with drop sets, partials, super slow negatives, isotension and supersets.  

Going to change something on Day 5 after training today.  The smith front squats a re no go.  I am trying to do them with a wide sumo-like stance but the bar keeps rolling back and locking on me.  I feel a better options, which I used today after trying the smith front squats is going to be leg press with wide foot placement with feet high on the plate and turned out.  This is going to target the area I want to bring up, hammies and glutes.  

Also, to place more emphasis on hammies, I decided to do reverse lunges in the smith.  This is easier to focus on the contraction and squeeze my glutes.

I am serious with my slin protocol now and the shit is getting my muscles full. Not doing any junk carbs and keeping everything clean with the slin.  Not trying to overdo it with the carbs, just keeping them high via karboload and HBCDs pre-intra, post and post-post.

My body is continuing to respond well to NPP.  Just running NPP and test and not at crazy doses either.  

Another day in paradise...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> I do not recall this...
> 
> Sleep? Shit, I'm lucky to get 4 hours a night....


You're gonna need to up that or your body will fight back.  Best scenario: stagnation.  Worst: injury.  You don't want that.
I do volume and I need to eat big the next 12 hours afterwards and sleep.  Gotta rest and unfortunately, THAT is the one piece most cannot nail down all the time.
Like the program though bro!
Grim


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey Atom . Remember Cougarpro? she and her training partner
> go 26-30 sets quads and on a seperate day 20-24 sets hams .
> Seems to work as she is 5 7 and super ripped at 180lbs .
> I'm looking forward to this log . keep the calories up and get all the zzz you can.
> T


Yep 20+ sets of each.  Just broke them out on seperate days. (I'll do that every three weeks or when I feel I need it.) I'll do seated, lying and standing one leg leg curls before even hitting good mornings and stiff legged deads/RDL.  It's an almost 2 hour ordeal easily.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 6, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> You're gonna need to up that or your body will fight back.  Best scenario: stagnation.  Worst: injury.  You don't want that.
> I do volume and I need to eat big the next 12 hours afterwards and sleep.  Gotta rest and unfortunately, THAT is the one piece most cannot nail down all the time.
> Like the program though bro!
> Grim



Grim, I have NEVER had the opportunity to get much sleep.  Between my work and school schedule, I am burning the midnight oil....But I graduate in less than 3 weeks.  

I forgot to add, I'm not human.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Grim, I have NEVER had the opportunity to get much sleep.  Between my work and school schedule, I am burning the midnight oil....But I graduate in less than 3 weeks.
> 
> I forgot to add, I'm not human.



I can understand brother.  Hopefully after you're graduated and that's behind you, you can shuffle some things up to get a nap in during the day or other time outside of your 4 hours nightly.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 9, 2013)

So far things are progressing nicely.  Hit my leg session today and was absolutely brutalized.  

I supersetted calves in with the leg curls and instead of doing 4 sets of 20 leg extensions I did a rest-pause drop set with some partials.  This shit is definitely gonna make my legs grow...


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 10, 2013)

A little bigger and a little leaner


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 12, 2013)

Things are continuing to improve.  using novolin pre w/o on humlalog post.  I seriously can't eat enough after these training sessions.  My muscles look much more full and the leanness and vascularity have not changed.  Just filling out.

Training is as intense as ever and i am digesting food well.  I'm hooked on jasmine rice as my main carb source.  Pretty much jasmine rice and karboload... I love it personally


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 16, 2013)

Update update.. when you get a chance AA.... Thanks, T.........


----------



## thebrick (Dec 16, 2013)

Love an update when you have a chance Atom. Good things are happening for you.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry guys... I was busy with finals.  Kill it in the gym and classroom.  I now have an MBA! No more school for me. 

Sleep has been blowing a big fat cock.  Tossing and turning all night and then getting to sleep at 4AM and trying to get the gym has been brutal.  But it gets done...

Bumped up carbs a little bit since I am staying lean as all hell.  I am pretty much only eating rice, HBCDs and karboload as my carb sources (and some berries).  

The novolin pre w/o and humalog PWO are a magic combo for me.  Body looks tight and full and chest is starting to get some pop to it. I actually trained 7 days last week and worked in a bonus session on Sunday. 

I snapped this pic on Sunday


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 19, 2013)

Rock on Atom!  thanks for update . Finals done and overwith? 
Thanks, T


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 19, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Rock on Atom!  thanks for update . Finals done and overwith?
> Thanks, T



Yes, I graduated turbo! Long time coming but I got my masters


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 22, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Yes, I graduated turbo! Long time coming but I got my masters



Congrats brother!   Now get back in the gym 

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 23, 2013)

chicken_hawk said:


> Congrats brother!   Now get back in the gym
> 
> Hawk



HAHAHA!

Two out a few pics I took today after having a "cheat evening" meal, desserts and wine... 










Leaner and more size.  Back is thicker

When I took my shirt off my girlfriend goes, holy shit, your muscles did grow! She kind of like the whole muscle thing, so that made for a fun couple of hours lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 23, 2013)

Looking good Atom.. whats your magical iu number of the slin ? Just curious your sensitiveity.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 23, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Looking good Atom.. whats your magical iu number of the slin ? Just curious your sensitiveity.



10iu novolin pre w/o: 10iu humalog post w/o


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 24, 2013)

Little video we did training legs the other day


Hack Sissy Squats - GenerationXBodybuilding.com - Atomant - YouTube


----------



## chicken_hawk (Dec 25, 2013)

Man that looked painful ^^^^

Way to work!

Hawk


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 31, 2013)

Legs keep getting better. No filter on these pics


----------

